# Fish Bites shelf life?



## twidpa (Apr 13, 2009)

How long do FB last if kept in original bags and zipped up after use? I used some today from last year and was not getting the same action others were with the same brand and flavor. I did not think to ask if theirs were recently bought.
T


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

I do not know about the experience of others but I have used year-old clam (from opened and reclosed bag) before without a problem.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

I store my , Used and resealed in the refrigerator between trips and any backup stock in the freezer till needed. 

But I now have to restock, in the move recently my wife cleaned out the freezer and tossed them out


----------



## twidpa (Apr 13, 2009)

It seems to come back to a good visible condition after it hits the water. I guess the fish just preferred the real thing yesterday.
Thanks.
T


----------



## ToeJoe (Oct 6, 2014)

twidpa said:


> It seems to come back to a good visible condition after it hits the water. I guess the fish just preferred the real thing yesterday.
> Thanks.
> T


We were out at Lynnhaven Pier on 7/3 and getting skunked using BW Fish Bites while the group next to us were pulling in roundheads and croaker with real bloodworms. Then the wife had the great idea of hitting the Fish Bites with Gulp spray. Next cast she landed a 13" roundhead! The bite was on after that... But, according to her, make sure you let the Gulp marinate a little bit before casting.

Tj


----------



## twidpa (Apr 13, 2009)

ToeJoe said:


> We were out at Lynnhaven Pier on 7/3 and getting skunked using BW Fish Bites while the group next to us were pulling in roundheads and croaker with real bloodworms. Then the wife had the great idea of hitting the Fish Bites with Gulp spray. Next cast she landed a 13" roundhead! The bite was on after that... But, according to her, make sure you let the Gulp marinate a little bit before casting.
> 
> Tj


I went again today (Buckroe Pier) and the real thing did better on another slow bite day. I tried BWFB on top hook and real BW on bottom then switched it up. Real thing did better by a big margin in every configuration. Other flavors did worse or where skunked after 30 to 45 minutes of trying. Someone left a pig fish partial carcass and it did better than FB but worse than real BW. Can you tell the bite was slow? I did experiments to pass the time. Also tried circle hooks on double rig. But that should go on separate thread.
T


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

ToeJoe said:


> We were out at Lynnhaven Pier on 7/3 and getting skunked using BW Fish Bites while the group next to us were pulling in roundheads and croaker with real bloodworms. Then the wife had the great idea of hitting the Fish Bites with Gulp spray. Next cast she landed a 13" roundhead! The bite was on after that... But, according to her, make sure you let the Gulp marinate a little bit before casting.
> 
> Tj


About the Gulp spray you were using....which scent was it? 
Crab, Squid, ???

Thanks


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

ToeJoe...never thought of using fishbites with Gulp. Thanks for the idea. I usually do well with Fishbites but this year it's been slow.


----------



## ToeJoe (Oct 6, 2014)

Thrifty Angler said:


> About the Gulp spray you were using....which scent was it?
> Crab, Squid, ???
> 
> Thanks


It was Nightcrawler.


----------

